# My new 2001 Pathfinder 17T CC



## l2eatx (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi All,

I was very very blessed to buy a 2001 Pathfinder 17T CC, 60 HP Yamaha 2 stroke.
Some notes:
- Previous owner took great care of it.
- 56 hours on boat and motor!!! 
- Garage kept
- All original paperwork and maint. records.
- Totally un-molested, not a drill hole has been put on the boat. 
- no electronics installed
- no platform

I am one happy camper/boater
;D 

The only mods I am thinking about are:
- Garmin 546S shoot thru hull
- Minn Kota RipTide SE
- Casting platforms, bow and aft

Thanks to TomFL and others for postings and advice...

Any suggestions?


Thanks,


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

This is absolutely the find of the decade. You just don't see these boats for sale too often, and I've personally NEVER seen one this clean with this low hours. 

Thanks for sharing this, and keeping us up to date on your mods. 

Good luck with the hull!

-T


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i agree with tom  that is a nice clean rig you got there , congrats and enjoy


----------



## Apeacock (Dec 17, 2009)

Great looking 17T - I have a '99 and have been happy w/ it.

One suggestion I would make is a fuel/water separator - ethanol can be dangerous to those 2 strokes.

Congratulations again.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like brand new!!! Congrats


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

SWEET! Looks new! There are several of us here that had a 17T. If you have any questions ask away!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

that boat is clean!! hurry up nd get some fish slime on her so the rest of us dont feel obligated to go scrub our boats!


----------

